# Journey Of The Snake - Mass Quest



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok. Here goes.

Finally got sorted yesterday mentally and emotionally. Had a bad time just lately - relationship breakdown but have left and am on a mission to sort out my life. Miss my little boy so much but have to be strong for his sake. 

Went and joined a new gym yesterday evening - looks the BOMB!! Had a 'play around' shall we say on the equipment - not a serious workout but am now focused and on track to gain my best body yet as i've lost a lot of tone and strength over the last 4/5 years. :thumb:

So, the starting point, see the pics. Shocking really compared to what i used to look like not that long ago and just hoping it won't take long to get it all back.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Enjoy the journey Snake.

#Your not in bad nick though so a good starting point :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

xpower said:


> Enjoy the journey Snake.
> 
> #Your not in bad nick though so a good starting point :thumbup1:


Thanks xpower. I am focused and determined so let's get this done! Not bad nick but have been loads better and will be again! Ha! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wheyyyyyy, you got it sorted. Looking like a very good starting point dude. Where do you go from here? Clean bulk??


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

The snake has took the plunge!!!

Got a good foundation to start mate and if you where bigger before you have muscle memory on your side :thumbup1: I sense good gains and big mass heading your way!!

Will keep an eye on this mate, stick at it and hope to see you in the gym soon, look for a sweaty mess of a man coming out of the fitness room and you got the right man!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Thought it was going to be a snake with tits. I'm disappointed :lol: :lol:

Good luck on your quest


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Wheyyyyyy, you got it sorted. Looking like a very good starting point dude. Where do you go from here? Clean bulk??


To start with mate yeah! Been considerably bigger before so am aiming for that goal once again to start with then will take things from there. 



matt1989 said:


> Got a good foundation to start mate and if you where bigger before you have muscle memory on your side :thumbup1: I sense good gains and big mass heading your way!!]
> 
> Hopefully fella. This is the first goal.
> 
> That's the ticket! You know! :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Thought it was going to be a snake with tits. I'm disappointed :lol: :lol:


Sorry to dissapoint fella! Ha! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck snake


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good luck snake


Cheers RACK. Would appreciate any advice when the need arises if that's ok fella. :cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll help where I can mate, but many on here know far more than me


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'll help where I can mate, but many on here know far more than me


I appreciate that mate and any help is greatfully accepted from all where i get 'stuck in the s**t' shall we say. Already gained loads a knowledge from this forum. Both yourself and Kieran just seem to be really helpful mate that's all. :thumbup1:

No offence meant to anyone else. Was just checking you didn't mind. :thumb:


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> I appreciate that mate and any help is greatfully accepted from all where i get 'stuck in the s**t' shall we say. Already gained loads a knowledge from this forum. Both yourself and Kieran just seem to be really helpful mate that's all. :thumbup1:
> 
> No offence meant to anyone else. Was just checking you didn't mind. :thumb:


don't tell rack I said anything...but you really want to take tips from him? He's tiny, look at his avi.... 

runs and hides


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

matt1989 said:


> don't tell rack I said anything...but you really want to take tips from him? He's tiny, look at his avi....
> 
> runs and hides


Thought that after i'd posted mate. Shhhhh! I won't say anything if you don't but you better run and hide just in case he hears on the grapevine! :lol: Ha Ha!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll come find you in Escapdes Snake hahaha!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'll come find you in Escapdes Snake hahaha!!


That brings back memories of the good times! Ha! Not been in there for years due to it turning into a sh!thole!

Hmmmmm!

May have to venture in there at some point one weekend.

Will let you know when and your more than welcome to join us mate but beware! me and my mates are mad as f**k when we're out, even when not drinking! Ha! :beer: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like my kinda night


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Sounds like my kinda night


I'll keep you posted. Offers been made. :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Didn't do very well yesterday. Still not really in the mood to eat/drink or even be at work!

Managed to get a savoury cheese sandwich down my neck at about 12pm for lunch and a couple of bottles of water with 1 coffee in the morning. Pretty sh*t to say i said i was so focused. Not done much better this morning so far but workout tonight will be back/bis.

Gonna have to sit down at some point and work out proper eating regime - what/how much/when. Mission for this evening.

Have always trained low weight/high reps before so this is like a brand new concept for my training although i've trained with people who have done it.

I want to see a substantial difference in approx 6 weeks time to how i look now and i know this is achievable so watch this space.

Will sort out my proper weights plan too and will post so i can keep an eye on PBs etc.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you got a set meal plan and weight programme in place mate?

I find having it all down in black and white helps a lot


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Have you got a set meal plan and weight programme in place mate?
> 
> I find having it all down in black and white helps a lot


In my head mate which is why i say i'll put it all down tonight so it's in black and white! Need the motivation to get the eating right as i have a very high metabolism anyways and if i'm tracking my weights progress, i should start to see results within a couple of week.

Thats my aim this evening and then to focus and get on track!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi mate, i think you ought to lean bulk for a while as your looking in fairly good nich anyway. Why not try and do a diet similar to mine and ease into it to get used to the ammounts?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Some good plans on here snake

http://www.mealplansite.com/


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

good luck snake. im re designing my diet starting monday and a few tweeks to my training too


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Hi mate, i think you ought to lean bulk for a while as your looking in fairly good nich anyway. Why not try and do a diet similar to mine and ease into it to get used to the ammounts?


got to say pal, your bulk is impressive!! i may steal that one day, but I am a fatty at the moment so not for a while haha 

snake my friend, how was training tonight pal? I will pester you and keep you going like you do me


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

matt1989 said:


> snake my friend, how was training tonight pal? I will pester you and keep you going like you do me


It was awesome mate! I think i went a little OTT though as i can't straighten my arms and will probably take me ages to type this. 

Worked back and biceps although worked biceps (not overly but did work) on Monday and i'm suffering now! Ha! My back is very sore although i have this amazing feeling with the soreness. Think i've definitely done my first ever strength bodybuilding weights night! Monday was just a mess around on some of the equipment. This feels good!!!! :thumbup1:

I've definitely decided though that i need to sit down and work out what exactly my routine should consist of, exercise and weight-wise, so i can be focused and just get on with the job in hand - getting BIG!!!! I was quite surprised with the weight that i could actually lift TBH but didn't log it down which i shall be doing from Monday so i can strive to increase on PBs. 

I've already sorted my diet and exactly what that will entail but just needs a few tweaks which i'll look at tomorrow, when i'm in a better frame of mind. Seen the ex tonight after the gym, and things weren't exactly great! :cursing:

If i can't straighten my arms, does that mean i've overdone it??? :confused1:

Thanks for the pestering bro, much appreciated. So glad i've got my [email protected]@ into gear and decided to do this as it's something i've always thought about but never pushed myself to do! :thumb:

RACK - Thanks for the link buddy. I found this very helpful although i've had to add to meal plans from there and mix and match to increase the calories as i said before, i have a very fast metabolism. :beer:

KEIRAN - Thanks for the advice mate. Lean bulk is the way to go and a diet like your doing is definitely the right one for me. 

When i've tweaked everything and got it together, i'll post it for all you guys to take a look at (diet and exercise/weight). Thats as long as you don't mind!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

welshflame said:


> good luck snake. im re designing my diet starting monday and a few tweeks to my training too


Just make sure you note it all down fella so you have something to follow and stick to - that way you can't be tempted to cheat or go off on a tangent!


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

first hard session back into it mate i think you will be feeling that burn (no pain no gain), but overall well done mate sounds like you have the bug again :thumb:

darn the ex, they are bad news mate.. you have a focus now and it will help you through pal, that and your lad!

get that diet tweaked and show us mate, I am intrested..

I am not of much help on the bulking aspect just yet but you have got a couple of guys spying on you who are clued up so you will be fine..

I will help where i can, I will take place as your motivational coach...

keeping an eye on your journal


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

matt1989 said:


> first hard session back into it mate i think you will be feeling that burn (no pain no gain), but overall well done mate sounds like you have the bug again :thumb: I will help where i can, I will take place as your motivational coach...keeping an eye on your journal


No pain, no gain - thats what i thought!! Ha!

I've definitely got the bug - i'm on a mission!

I certainly need that motivational coach and same goes, repaying the favour. I'll kick your [email protected]@ into next week if you start to slip! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to be of help mate, the plans on there are good to use as a rough guide, as you've found out with adding to it.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Glad to be of help mate, the plans on there are good to use as a rough guide, as you've found out with adding to it.


Thanks again buddy. How's the legs this morning? My body is sooo sore today, but in a good way! :lol: The feeling is ace!

Had a bad evening yesterday and was an hour late for work this morning due to overlaying; could be the fact i've had about six hours sleep since saturday night. (Don't need the lecture about sleep, i know i need to get a hell of a lot more in)

Will keep you updated and will post diet and exercises when tweaked. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

matt1989 said:


> got to say pal, your bulk is impressive!! i may steal that one day, but I am a fatty at the moment so not for a while haha
> 
> snake my friend, how was training tonight pal? I will pester you and keep you going like you do me


Steal away mate, at least you will be able to see the sort of gains im getting from it etc before you do. Keep an eye in my journal, will update with pics in a few months, maybe around new year time....

Keep at is Snake!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hardly sleep either mate, prob 5 hours a night at most. I might grab a quick 20mins after my workout when I get home but apart from that I'm not a big sleeper. If I feel tired I'll get my head down, if not I stay awake.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I hardly sleep either mate, prob 5 hours a night at most. I might grab a quick 20mins after my workout when I get home but apart from that I'm not a big sleeper. If I feel tired I'll get my head down, if not I stay awake.


Do you find that works mate? I thought you recovered the most as you slept from the workouts and should be getting at least 8 hours. This just another piece of mileading bull?!?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's not a case of it working or not with me mate, it's just how my body works. I've never been a heavy or long sleeper, so it's all I know. Even on a weekend when I'm not up at 530am for cardio I'll be up about 7am.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im the same, probably 4 - 6 hours a night at the most!! Im a terrible sleeper. Wish i could sleep more, im sure gains would be alot better......


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's not a case of it working or not with me mate, it's just how my body works. I've never been a heavy or long sleeper, so it's all I know. Even on a weekend when I'm not up at 530am for cardio I'll be up about 7am.





kieren1234 said:


> Im the same, probably 4 - 6 hours a night at the most!! Im a terrible sleeper. Wish i could sleep more, im sure gains would be alot better......


Not that either of you have any problems with gains!  Just trying at this moment in time not too set my sights too high and then be dissapointed when i say i want to gain ... by .... and it doesn't happen. I'm gonna take it that the sleep will have very little or no reaction to my gains then and see how i get on! I've always slept when i've been tired and if awake, i'm up! Will stick to that. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My gains are sh1t mate lol. I look garbage at the minute and i dont think i have gained an awful lot in the last 18 months at all. My diet is now perfect and i train well (i think). Just need to sort sleep and try to chill for once, i get stressed very easily, not angry, just worry about things all the time, especially when i get to bedtime. Very frustrating.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

just seen this...

good luck with it mate. step things up bit by bit. the diet will come over time. no need to jump in right away eating rice cakes and dry chicken  same with the gym, take your time and learn to enjoy it again. your drive will increase as your body starts to change.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> My gains are sh1t mate lol. I look garbage at the minute and i dont think i have gained an awful lot in the last 18 months at all. My diet is now perfect and i train well (i think). Just need to sort sleep and try to chill for once, i get stressed very easily, not angry, just worry about things all the time, especially when i get to bedtime. Very frustrating.


If you look garbage mate, 80% of the population are downright sh*t!! Ha! Your diet is spot on now mate and from what i read you train awesomely, if that's a word. I used to be like that but now have come to the thinking of why worry about it if i can't influence it or change it - best just get on with it and what happens, happens! You'll get to that frame of mind soon mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

coflex said:


> just seen this...
> 
> good luck with it mate. step things up bit by bit. the diet will come over time. no need to jump in right away eating rice cakes and dry chicken  same with the gym, take your time and learn to enjoy it again. your drive will increase as your body starts to change.


Cheers coflex but i'm under the impression of the sooner it's sorted out, the quicker i'll start to see what i'm aiming for. Nearly got the diet and routine tweaked and will be roaring to go by Monday next week! Focused and committed so let's see what happens. Thanks for looking at my journal and keep popping in and advise if you think i need it.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> If you look garbage mate, 80% of the population are downright sh*t!! Ha! Your diet is spot on now mate and from what i read you train awesomely, if that's a word. I used to be like that but now have come to the thinking of why worry about it if i can't influence it or change it - best just get on with it and what happens, happens! You'll get to that frame of mind soon mate.


Cheers mate, i always think i look sh1t, very self critical but at least were doing something to change it eh......

If i get to Chesterfield will have to have a training session mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate, i always think i look sh1t, very self critical but at least were doing something to change it eh......
> 
> If i get to Chesterfield will have to have a training session mate.


I'll hold you that fella. Could do with someone giving me some tips who's got proper experience in this type of training. I don't know if i'm doing right or not but the body aches and i have everything i've picked up from this forum so hopefully i am! You'll have to come have a night out at some point.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> I'll hold you that fella. Could do with someone giving me some tips who's got proper experience in this type of training. I don't know if i'm doing right or not but the body aches and i have everything i've picked up from this forum so hopefully i am! You'll have to come have a night out at some point.


Will come train at some point mate. Its easy to want to keep doing more at this stage but dont!

If you can do any more than your projected workout for the day then you havnt worked hard or intense enough. . .

Not sure on the night out, i dont drink lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Will come train at some point mate.Not sure on the night out, i dont drink lol.


Whenever mate. Just let me know. As for the night out - you don't need to drink to enjoy yourself and have a laugh!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Whenever mate. Just let me know. As for the night out - you don't need to drink to enjoy yourself and have a laugh!!! :thumb:


True. I have been round Chesterfield before, enjoyed it. Is there/was there a strip club called Bask??? I ended up there and spent a fcuking fortune!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> True. I have been round Chesterfield before, enjoyed it. Is there/was there a strip club called Bask??? I ended up there and spent a fcuking fortune!


There was mate! It's now changed names and can't remember what it's called but now i'm free and single, i'm sure i'll be able to tell you the name in a few weeks time - dependant on what else comes along!

Always a good night. Doesn't matter where you are, it's the people your with. My mates and I are just mad as f**k whether we're drinking or not! Ha! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> There was mate! It's now changed names and can't remember what it's called but now i'm free and single, i'm sure i'll be able to tell you the name in a few weeks time - dependant on what else comes along!
> 
> Always a good night. Doesn't matter where you are, it's the people your with. My mates and I are just mad as f**k whether we're drinking or not! Ha! :lol:


Will have to arrange something. Im not sure my partner would approve of me going to the strip club though lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Will have to arrange something. Im not sure my partner would approve of me going to the strip club though lol.


SHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :nono: You'd be a naughty boy IF she found out! (joke!)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> SHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :nono: You'd be a naughty boy IF she found out! (joke!)


Ha ha ha, nah i wouldnt dare mate, i wouldnt have any kna ckers left!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha ha, nah i wouldnt dare mate, i wouldnt have any kna ckers left!!


HA HA HA! :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just completed my 2 hours worth of cardio with the ladies that i teach. They were fu**in wet through when they left my class (with sweat), thought i was on speed or something. Just told them i was on a mission and sorry but they would have to join me on a tuesday and thursday. That'll get some of the lard ****s into gear! Ha!

On a bright note - i've finally got my head around my personal situation i think and nothing will be hindering my training and where i wanna get to and be! Next step, veet chest and get hold of some MT2. 

Oh and my arms are ok now - i can straighten them again but the DOMS is kicking in on the back.

Shoulders, legs and abs tomorrow. Looking forward to a rocking workout.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just thought that i still need to get my plans up on here too! Will get that done at some point this weekend.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok here goes with the update.

*Friday*

Still not got my plan sorted fully but decided on legs and shoulders at the gym. Having no solid plan was a bit of a struggle but this is coming together now so from this evening, i'll be following it to the letter. Example of workouts to perform are listed below although with regards to weight range, I have noooo idea! Diet plan to start after pay day next week.

Legs

Not being sure what weights to use as new to this sort of training i decided to go heavy and see what happens. Started with Squats. The aim in the plan is to go for 3 sets on each weight and complete reps of 8,6,4. Started with 40 kilos and managed 15 reps.  Determined to push harder so upped the weight to 100kgs. Managed 12 reps so obviously wasn't heavy enough but did 100, 110 and 120 kgs and managed between 8-12 reps. Last set i failed on at 4 reps. Wanted to know my 1RM so increased weight to 160kgs and ......

....... managed 4 reps so 1RP weight needs to be higher!! :thumbup1:

Used dumbells to work side raises, front raises and rotator presses although weights weren't really substantial enough as i've suffered no DOMs

Used barbell to perform shoulder shrugs.

Wanted to include calf raise but ran outta time, not my time but the gym was closing!

*Weekend*

Had a sh*t weekend really from a personal point of view and haven't eaten very well but am on plan to begin diet plan from next Monday.

Gave the gym a rest and will be sticking to Monday, Weds and Friday (or will swap days if i have to but 3 times a week).

Mon - Chest/Triceps/Abs

Tues - 1 hour very light weights/1 Hour Cardio

Weds - Back/Biceps/Abs

Thurs - 1 hour very light weights/1 Hour Cardio

Fri - Shoulders/Legs/Abs

Weekend - OFF

*Exercises i am going to use are below:-*

*Chest*

Decline Bench Press - Barbell

Flat Bench Press - Barbell

Decline Chest Flyes - Dumbells

Seated Chest Flyes - Dumbells

Wide armed Push-Ups - Bodyweight

*Triceps*

Nose-Breakers/extensions - EZ Curl Bar

Tricep Kick-Backs - Dumbells

Tricep Pushdowns - Cable Machine

Tricep Press - Barbell/EZ Curl Bar

*Back*

Deadlifts - Barbell

Seated Rows - Machine

Standing Wide Grip Rows - Barbell

*Biceps*

Bicep Curl - Cable Machine

Hammer Curls - Dumbells

*Shoulders*

Side Raise - Dumbells

Front Raise - Dumbells

Rotator Press - Dumbells

Overhead Press - Barbell

Upright Row - Barbell

Shoulder Shrugs - Barbell

*Legs*

Squats - Barbell/Machine assisted

Calf Raises - Barbell/Machine assisted

Raised Step Lunges - Barbell

Leg Curl - Cable Machine

Will be judging weights for the first week so i can put something together into my plan.

Feedback required please. :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

On your shoulders day, i personally would do the seated shoulder press first after warming up, unless you are pre exhausting in which case i do side laterals.

Things look good mate and well done on the squatting, thats more than me! Lucky my legs grow looking at weights lol.

Also i would do the quads and hams and then calves after instead of switching between them. I will be putting up my training soon when i start 5 x 5 so may give you an idea of a routine mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> On your shoulders day, i personally would do the seated shoulder press first after warming up, unless you are pre exhausting in which case i do side laterals.
> 
> Things look good mate and well done on the squatting, thats more than me! Lucky my legs grow looking at weights lol.
> 
> Also i would do the quads and hams and then calves after instead of switching between them. I will be putting up my training soon when i start 5 x 5 so may give you an idea of a routine mate.


Thanks mate. I'm okay with the routine, it's just judging the weights with not doing this type of training before! :confused1:

I'll keep in mind about the seated shoulder press though buddy, sounds like that may be a wise move.

The exercises were in no particular order mate, just noted them down quickly as i was at work! I intend to train one muscle fully before moving on to the next i.e Quads, then Hams, then calves. 

Will post my chest/Triceps workout later on this evening or tomorrow when i have a better idea of weight. Do you think the 8,6,4 then 1 rep max is okay to start with or should i be looking at more like 12,10,8?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its an impossible question to answer mate. Go with what works for you and then when it stops working, switch to something else. I have never done any low low rep work like working up to 1 rep max, may give it a shot.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Its an impossible question to answer mate. Go with what works for you and then when it stops working, switch to something else. I have never done any low low rep work like working up to 1 rep max, may give it a shot.


I'll make this my base then and take it from there. Then when the workout gets stale, i'll change it. Thanks ever so much for your input buddy. It is really appreciated as the motivationl side of things are keeping me focused!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

man o man.....snakey, you're gonna have to abbreviate that routine, or it will kill you. you've only just got back into heavy lifting...right??

legs need their own day. i would try this...

monday- legs

squats - 4 sets heavy with low reps

leg press - 3 sets 12-15 reps

ham curls - 4 sets 8-12 reps

standing calf raise - 4 sets 10-20 reps

wednesday - chest, delts, tri's

incline db press - 4 sets

flat bb press - 4 sets

flyes or cable crossovers - 3 sets

military press - 4 sets

side db laterals - 3 sets

skull crushers - 4 sets

dips - 3 sets

friday - back, bi's

bent rows - 4 sets

close grip t-bar rows - 3 sets

chins - 3 sets

deadlifts - 4 sets

bb curls- 4 sets

db hammer curls - 3 sets

abs and cardio on 'off' days.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

coflex said:


> man o man.....snakey, you're gonna have to abbreviate that routine, or it will kill you. you've only just got back into heavy lifting...right??
> 
> legs need their own day. i would try this...
> 
> ...


Great advice.

No worries Snake, get into a routine and stick to it, then let the gains come to you.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

coflex said:


> man o man.....snakey, you're gonna have to abbreviate that routine, or it will kill you.
> 
> legs need their own day. i would try this...
> 
> ...





kieren1234 said:


> Great advice.
> 
> No worries Snake, get into a routine and stick to it, then let the gains come to you.


Thanks for the input and advice guys. It is being listened to intently i assure you. Also gives me basis to change things around on a regular basis with all the input and info i'm gaining from everyone. So glad i decided to jump on this forum as found nothing but helpful, friendly people who love to have a laugh at the same time. Will have to re-look at my routine now and see what i come up with but i can change this at any time so until i get into the swing of things (never lifted heavy like this Coflex - always been a low weight, high rep workout previous) i need to come up with a starting point.

I wasn't intending to do all the exercises listed though. These were the exercises i plan to use throughout as these are the ones i feel comfortable doing form-wise but was just gonna do 2-3 on each bodypart.

Maybe a seperate day for legs is required though so something to have a think about.

Cheers! :beer: REPs (if i can)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Legs on a seperate day is a must, i have been there and tried them the same day as shoulders and the ammount of effort it takes to do legs, my shoulder workout after was very poor and growth was minimal, changed it and now they are a good muscle group for me.

I think you need to get it all planned out ASAP as its much better when you go into the gym knowing exactly what needs to be done.

also log your workouts, this is something new to me and have been doing over the last month and works great, means you can definitiely progress, say week 1 you do 150kg dead for 8, you know the following week to try 155kg for 8 etc......


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Legs on a seperate day is a must, i have been there and tried them the same day as shoulders and the ammount of effort it takes to do legs, my shoulder workout after was very poor and growth was minimal, changed it and now they are a good muscle group for me.
> 
> I think you need to get it all planned out ASAP as its much better when you go into the gym knowing exactly what needs to be done.
> 
> also log your workouts, this is something new to me and have been doing over the last month and works great, means you can definitiely progress, say week 1 you do 150kg dead for 8, you know the following week to try 155kg for 8 etc......


Yeah i thought i had it all planned until the help and advice started filtering through mate. Got a log ready to start with tonight as i need to find out my weights and the only way to do this is to have a go and judge how i go. I thought my plan was solid but now need to take another look at it as never thought about a seperate day for legs! Will keep posted on what i'm doing but i'm an indecisive sort a person but will need to make a decision and stick with it a few week and see how it goes.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just go and get a plan put together with the research you have done and help given and then stick to it for a good 6 weeks at least to see how your going.

Are you staying natty or assisted in future?


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hopefully catch you tonight mate!

I will be waiting outside the fitness room with a white polo shirt and red muay thai shorts on and some flip flops just to make it even more obvious


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

matt1989 said:


> Hopefully catch you tonight mate!
> 
> I will be waiting outside the fitness room with a white polo shirt and red muay thai shorts on and some flip flops just to make it even more obvious


Kick his a$$ if he hasnt got a plan sorted by then, flip flop to the chops should to it. . . . .


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Just go and get a plan put together with the research you have done and help given and then stick to it for a good 6 weeks at least to see how your going.


Will do mate. Will decide now before gym, log everything down and report back later this evening. :thumb:



kieren1234 said:


> Are you staying natty or assisted in future?


Thinking about assisted but not made a definite decision yet mate. Depends what sort of gains i get and how quick to begin with.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Kick his a$$ if he hasnt got a plan sorted by then, flip flop to the chops should to it. . . . .


Bring it on!!! PMSL :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Thinking about assisted but not made a definite decision yet mate. Depends what sort of gains i get and how quick to begin with.


That was my philosphy, then 2 months later i had started my first cycle lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> That was my philosphy, then 2 months later i had started my first cycle lol.


Yeah i expect thats how i'll go too but until i take the plunge, i won't know mate. Off to pick my training partner up then to the gym. Will post workout later. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Yeah i expect thats how i'll go too but until i take the plunge, i won't know mate. Off to pick my training partner up then to the gym. Will post workout later. :thumb:


Cool, speak later mate, let us know your exact workout with reps done, weights etc....


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Monday Training Session :-

I intended to have an hour and a half at the gym and take coflexs' advice and train chest/triceps/shoulders but due to the road closures and sheer amount of traffic, ended up getting to the gym 55 minutes before they closed.

Anyway, managed to work chest/triceps and although i think the weights will sound like i'm a pu**y, remember that i've never trained this way before.

So :-

Decline Bench Press

1 X 20kg (warm-up set) - 25 reps

1 X 30kg - 12 reps

1 X 35kg - 8 reps

1 X 40kg - 4 reps

Bench Press

1 X 20kg (warm-up set) - 15 reps

1 X 30kg - 10 reps

1 X 35kg - 6 reps

1 X 40kg - 3 reps

Dumbell Flyes

1 X 10kg each - 10 reps

1 X 15kg each - 8 reps

1 X 17.5kg each - 6 reps

1 X 20kg each - 2 reps

Tricep Pushdowns (machine assisted)

1 X 60kg (warm-up set) - 15 reps

1 X 100kg - 10 reps

1 X 120kg - 8 reps

1 X 140kg - 8 reps

Tricep Extensions (EZcurl Bar)

1 X 10kg - 20 reps

1 X 15 kg - 10 reps

1 X 20kg - 6 reps

1 X 25kg - 4 reps

Tricep Press (EZCurl Bar)

1 X 10kg - 40 reps

1 X 15kg - 30 reps

1 X 20kg - 20 reps

1 X 25kg - 15 reps

Feedback guys please.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a decent session mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Looks like a decent session mate.


It wasn't too bad mate! Wasn't really in the right frame a mind and don't think i will be until i sort my personal sh!t out but am giving it my best shot. 

What pu**y weights though! Ha! I suppose everyone has to start somewhere! :lol:

I think i'll be more focused when i start to see results in a few weeks time, although i feel more pumped and chunky day by day, if that makes sense and can see a difference in my chest already (or maybe thats just me looking too hard)! Ha! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't worry about weights sooo much for now. I don't lift big weights at the min but as from next week will be bringin my little note-book back and making sure progress is made every session as strength has been very up and down.

Personally I would suggest you get a solid routine up (something like Push/Pull/Leg days) and just concentrate on addin either a small bit of weight or an extra couple of reps each week.

week 1 bench 35kg for 6 reps

week 2 bench 35kg for 8 reps

week 3 bench 40kg for 5 reps

week 4 bench 40kg for 7 reps

Just make sure some form of progress is made each week.

On the mental side of things, use the gym as your "safe place" so to speak. You get an hour or so a day in there to totally switch off from everything apart from lifting. Bang your favorite tune on as you drive there and get yourself fired up, take out all the sh1t you're feeling on the weights


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Don't worry about weights sooo much for now. Just make sure some form of progress is made each week.
> 
> On the mental side of things, use the gym as your "safe place" so to speak. You get an hour or so a day in there to totally switch off from everything apart from lifting. Bang your favorite tune on as you drive there and get yourself fired up, take out all the sh1t you're feeling on the weights


Gr8 advice mate. Thanks. It's just not that easy to switch off but i'll give it my best shot!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's all in the mind. Leave your phone in the locker and just get lifting. For the time you're in the gym nothing else matters


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's all in the mind. Leave your phone in the locker and just get lifting. For the time you're in the gym nothing else matters


Never a truer word said! Thats gonna be the only way i think i can focus mate! Will think about what you've said when it comes to getting my a$$ in gear and driving down to the gym.

It's exactly what i need to do - focus, focus, focus!!

And, i suppose by doing that, i'll get where i wanna be in double-quick time so it's a win/win situation!! Ahhhhh!!! It's all falling into place now! :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok. Just got home from work. MT2 has arrived, yeah! Will look at that later. Gym in half hour - Back/Biceps tonight. All pysched up and ready to hit the weights! Will post progress on my return.

Did 1 hour very light weights all-over body workout yesterday and 1 hours combat cardio so keeping on track with all that - I have to, it's my job! Ha!

Still not sorted with my diet and eating but it's payday Friday so from Monday should finally be ready to go and all meals planned for the month.

Gonna stick with it Mon-Fri and then have 2 cheat days at the weekend and see how i get on. Will judge it and maybe stick to diet for 7 days but we'll see.

Laters! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate. Something makes me think your over doing it if you wanted to be in the gym 90 minutes. My workouts never take any longer than 45 minutes to be honest, keep the intensity up!

Keep logging your workouts with us so we can see how your doing mate. shame your not closer cos could have had a few training sessions with you!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also, with the two cheat days, thats alot. I have two cheat meals a the most per week and i know you said you wanted to put size on but stay relatively lean. When i used to have cheat days, i would often eat no where near the ammount of protein i do through the week so i still try to keep some structure to it now.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Back/Biceps went ok. Still can't seem to get focused and stay focused (even after the pep talk from Rack)! Abs were wicked, had a fab time working these.

Biceps

Bicep Curl (machine assisted)

1 X 20kgs 8 reps

1 X 25kg 4 reps

Found my sticking point and just can't seem to get past it no matter how hard i try so decided to move onto dumbells.

1 X 15kgs each 8 reps

1 X 17.5kgs each 4 reps

1 X 20kgs each 1 rep

Back

Deadlifts (Barbell)

1 X 40kg 12 reps

1 X 50kg 6 reps

1 X 55kg 4 reps

Biceps

Hammer Curl (Dumbells)

1 X 10kgs each 10 reps

1 X 12.5kgs each 10 reps

1 X 17.5kgs each 5 reps

1 X 20kgs each 1 rep

Back

Deadrows (Barbell)

1 X 40kgs 8 reps

1 X 45kgs 2 reps

1 X 40kgs 10 reps

1 X 50kgs 2 reps

Pull-Down (Machine assisted)

1 X 80kgs 6 reps

1 X 60kgs 15 reps

1 X 70kgs 4 reps

Ab work to finish involving crunches, extensions and twists.



kieren1234 said:


> Keep the intensity up!
> 
> Keep logging your workouts with us so we can see how your doing mate.


I'm trying to keep the intensity up mate. Just need to get focused and stay focused. Really blasted the abs tonight but the focus wasn't there until that point whereas i thought i was completely on the ball and 'up for it' as i was driving down to the gym. Still feel like i could have worked a lot harder! 



kieren1234 said:


> Also, i know you said you wanted to put size on but stay relatively lean. When i used to have cheat days, i would often eat no where near the amount of protein i do through the week so i still try to keep some structure to it now.


Duly noted Kieran but think the only way i can decide what is gonna be best for me is to give it a shot and then change things about to see how it suits my body. I have to have some cheat days so i can pig out on chocolate - that's gonna be my biggest downfall! Ha! :lol:

Overall, i think i could have worked a lot harder with the back and biceps tonight and will be looking to increase my weight next week. Am happy with the ab work and really feel like i pushed myself when training these. Gonna stick with the same exercises for a few weeks and try to get completely focused on what i'm doing and shut everything else out. I found out tonight that that's easier said than done!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things going ok then mate. some words of advice though, if i was to start over, i would absolutely nail diet and training straight away. I feel like i have only really nailed this on and off for a year now and sometimes fall out of the loop with it, more cheats than i should etc.

I might try and get to chesterfield and sort out a training session if you want and chat about diet etc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As said before aswell, your deadlift would have been much better no doubt if you didnt do biceps first.

I personally would do the biggest muscle first (back) and then switch to biceps once your done on back........


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I might try and get to chesterfield and sort out a training session if you want and chat about diet etc.


That would be good mate! I'm sort of pinching your diet plan with a few amendments though, hope you don't mind?!?! 



kieren1234 said:


> As said before aswell, your deadlift would have been much better no doubt if you didnt do biceps first.
> 
> I personally would do the biggest muscle first (back) and then switch to biceps once your done on back........


That was the plan fella but there were no free BBs there when we got to the gym. I even checked the press etc. but all the bars were being used which is why we had to resort to the biceps first. I totally agree though and am gonna try to get to the gym a little earlier in future. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> That would be good mate! I'm sort of pinching your diet plan with a few amendments though, hope you don't mind?!?!
> 
> That was the plan fella but there were no free BBs there when we got to the gym. I even checked the press etc. but all the bars were being used which is why we had to resort to the biceps first. I totally agree though and am gonna try to get to the gym a little earlier in future. :thumb:


No you cant!! Put it back!!! lol. No use it all you want mate!

Should have done something like bar pulldowns/db pullovers to pre exhaust the back, or lat pulldowns to warmup etc.

It sucks when the gym is really busy!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No you cant!! Put it back!!! lol. No use it all you want mate!


Cheers fella! 



kieren1234 said:


> Should have done something like bar pulldowns/db pullovers to pre exhaust the back, or lat pulldowns to warmup etc.
> 
> It sucks when the gym is really busy!


It certainly does mate! You're probably right with the pre-exhaustion but i had my mind set on what i was doing and then it all went to pot when there were no bars free! It's that focus thing again i reckon! :thumb:

Look at me - all colourful today LOL :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya sad [email protected] LOL! Well get your head into gear right away! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good point made Kieren.

Snake, defo do the big body parts first as they take most of your energy.

On the chocolate front, just don't buy any snake. Only get it when you're having a treat day. That way you can't go to the cupboard to get some


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ya sad [email protected] LOL! Well get your head into gear right away! :thumbup1:


Small things and all that mate!! Ha! Gear as in sorted or gear as in AAS??? 



RACK said:


> Snake, defo do the big body parts first as they take most of your energy.


That was the intention mate but as said all went to pot. I would normally do the major muscle group first! 



RACK said:


> On the chocolate front, just don't buy any snake. Only get it when you're having a treat day. That way you can't go to the cupboard to get some


That's easier said than done buddy. This will be my downfall as i love the stuff and eat it all the time but i am focusing on not doing and have also kicked the smokes again now i've got my head sorted. Cold turkey and lasted a week before the split so time to try again i reckon and i know i can do it! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know that one. I live 100m from Asda, McD's and 8 take-aways. I used to have to do my 2nd hour of cardio walkin past them all too haha

When you're tempted on a non-cheat day just ask yourself the quiestion Paul used to ask me "How bad do you want to look good?"

I swear when I see a piece of cheese cake or a big meal I want I can hear Paul's voice in my head sayin "Doon't you fooking dare buddy!"


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I know that one. I live 100m from Asda, McD's and 8 take-aways. I used to have to do my 2nd hour of cardio walkin past them all too haha
> 
> When you're tempted on a non-cheat day just ask yourself the quiestion Paul used to ask me "How bad do you want to look good?"
> 
> I swear when I see a piece of cheese cake or a big meal I want I can hear Paul's voice in my head sayin "Doon't you fooking dare buddy!"


Good advice mate - cheers! I'll remember that word for word. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick update -

Ate like a pig yesterday! LOL! :lol:

1 hours light weight, all over body workout, except shouldeers and legs where i went heavy(ish) and then 1 hour cardio last night. Can't get to the gym for shoulders and legs today but used the time yesterday to hammer the weights for these bodyparts so still managed to get some what of a workout although not the best!! :thumbup1:

Have slight DOMs in the upper back which started yesterday evening from Weds workout and still feel a little tender this morning so all is going well (i think) 

Exercises used yesterday to compensate for not being able to get to the gym tonight were:

Legs - Squats/Lunges

Shoulders - OHP, Upright Row, Side-Lat Raises

May get on the scales on Sunday morning and see if i've gained any weight. Last weigh-in was Sunday 8th August @ 8am at 9 stone 12 pounds (FCUK, that sounds sooo sh!t) Ha! :whistling: I can see a very slight change in the way my shape looks in the mirror but it's only been a week and a half since deciding to train this way so things will get better.

Overall, feeling good bout myself and the achievements so far. Will see what the next couple of weeks bring.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would ditch the "light workouts" mate. Train hard and heavy every single time you get to the gym. If you think about it, without time off for rest, you will get to train each muscle around 50 times a year so make the most of every session.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just found this to have a quick look at mate. Might help ya a little

Day One - Pull

Deadlifts (conventional, sumo or partial aka "rack pulls") - 5 sets x 5 reps

Rows (barbell, dumbbell, machine or t-bar) - 5 sets x 5 reps

Weighted pull ups, chins or Barbell or dumbbell curls - 5 sets x 5 reps

Day Two - Push

Flat, incline or decline barbell, dumbbell, of machine bench press - 5 sets x5 reps

Military, dumbbell or machine press - 5 sets x 5 reps

Dips or close-grip bench press - 5 sets x 5 reps

Day Three - Legs

Back or front squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Leg Press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing or seated calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Full site here

http://xtort.net/3-day-push-pull-legs/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill be changing to a 5 x 5 routine on Monday but sticking with my back and bis, chest and tris, shoulders, and leg days.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I would ditch the "light workouts" mate. Train hard and heavy every single time you get to the gym. If you think about it, without time off for rest, you will get to train each muscle around 50 times a year so make the most of every session.


Cheers K. I know what you're saying mate but this is due to work commits! I teach 2 classes Tuesday and Thursday evenings - 1st being an all-over body workout (Don't know if you've heard of it, PUMP FX) and second being cardio (Combat on Tuesday and ladies Step/Aerobics/Toning on a Thursday). I do this self-employed and hire out a room and gets me an extra £150 per week(ish) - for 4 hours work, it's not something i can stop at this moment in time! 



RACK said:


> Just found this to have a quick look at mate. Might help ya a little


Thanks Rack. Was gonna take a look this weekend at the push/pull as you suggested earlier in the thread. Will have a peek at that at some point and will consider changing my routines as i think that this may be a better option for me.

As always guys, all advice/feedback is greatly appreciated and taken on board!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah right ok i get ya. Sod stopping that for that sort of money then.

shame as it may conflict with muscle you have trained before and stop growth as much.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> ah right ok i get ya. Sod stopping that for that sort of money then.
> 
> shame as it may conflict with muscle you have trained before and stop growth as much.


This is what i'm trying to avoid mate and that's why i now only have 10kg on the bar when instructing in order to stay really light. Dilemma or what?!?!?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok mate so finally got to read through it all! lol things are looking good, you got a rough diet yet? i wouldnt have 2 cheat days if i was you, just a cheat meal or 2 on 1 of the days, either that or do what i do on cheat day (today) and just eat usual meals all day then for dinner have a cheat then maybe some munchies like im about to now (nachoss mmm  ) then still have pre bed meal

as RACK said a push pull leg split is probs the best way forward, i will be going back to this i think soon once im back at college or maybe if im working (fingers crossed lol)

with the deadlifts, does your gym have a max rack ? like a 3D smith machine basically, bar is on fixed rollers but can move forward back up down and diagonal

kieren 5x5 is really good, i do what you do work a 4 day split (chest/bi's back/tris shoulders then legs) and i keep the same routine but on the main compound of each (bench deadlift mil press and squat) i do the 5x5 and it has really helped me alot, just did it as of a few months back and love it, strength has came on a great deal

anyway, if you couldnt get to the gym tonight what about just going tomorrow instead ? thats what i usually do if i have commitments to attend to, wouldnt need to tho if i had the money for driving lessons to get a car! lol god damn busses take ages

so shall now be following from here on out  good luck mate! will pitch in when i can :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> ok mate so finally got to read through it all! lol things are looking good, you got a rough diet yet? i wouldnt have 2 cheat days if i was you, just a cheat meal or 2 on 1 of the days, either that or do what i do on cheat day (today) and just eat usual meals all day then for dinner have a cheat then maybe some munchies like im about to now (nachoss mmm  ) then still have pre bed meal
> 
> as RACK said a push pull leg split is probs the best way forward, i will be going back to this i think soon once im back at college or maybe if im working (fingers crossed lol)
> 
> ...


Cheers Ry. Duly noted with regards to the cheat days and yeah, you're probably right mate.

The push/pull/leg split is the way i'm gonna go as from today with my training and see what happens. Everyone who has done it seems to have had great benefits in a quick period of time so i'll give it a go.

Not sure about the max rack at the gym - can't say i've noticed one but i'll have a good look this evening whilst i'm there. Problem with the gym Friday mate was that since splitting with my ex, I try to get as much time with my little boy as possible, and I had him from finishing work on Friday until this morning and nothing will come between me spending time with him - although an hour out won't hurt i've decided if need be in the future.

Your input will be gretaly appreciated Ry. Just caught up with your journal too mate and things are looking good. Keep it up mate and thanks. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Had a sh!t day at work today - diet is seriously not on track and need some determination to actually start it!

@RACK - Thanks for the advice mate on the push/pull - starting tonight so will update my progress when i get back from the gym.

Raring to go tonight so hopefully the focus and determination i have at the minute will stick with me till i get there. Music ready in car to blast out and get me geared up and then it's all hell let loose when i get there! Ha!

Tonights routine will consist of :-

Deadlifts (barbell) - 5 X 5

Barbell Rows - 5 X 5

Barbell Curls (EZCurl bar) 5 X 5

Am gonna be concentrating on bicep form and weight as these are my weakest muscle by far! Can't wait!



*BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :thumb: 
​


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool, kids come first in that instance  ohh back day to! Woo lol good luck with it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You massive yet or what?!?!?!?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You massive yet or what?!?!?!?


NOT!! Ha Ha Ha!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how did back workout go  ?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Workout went well Definitely feel like i've worked harder, push/pull is the way to go for me for a while i think. I was sweating like a pig after first 5 sets. Even treated myself to a sunbed after workout - i deserved it!

Still working on the pu**y weights but i think strength will improve within a short period of time with this split.

Tonights workout was :-

Deadlifts (olympic bar)

5 X 50kg

5 X 55kg

5 X 60kg

5 X 65kg

5 X 70kg

Really struggled with the last two reps on my final set however, so think i got my weights good on this and got something to aim for now.

Deadrows (olympic bar)

5 X 30kg

5 X 35kg

5 X 40kg

5 X 45kg

4 X 50kg

Struggling again with this last set so all is good on the weights front.

Bicep Curl (EZCurl Bar)

5 X 10kg

5 X 15kg

5 X 20kg

5 X 20kg

2 X 25kg

Think i may be better with a wider grip on these and f**k me, i found my sticking point about a third of the way up from full range. Will try with a normal barbell next week and see how the weight goes then! My arms are so wimpy!! Ha!

Did the scales on Sunday morning just like i said i would and in the fortnight since last weigh-in, lost 1lb. Don't know how but will keep monitoring progress. Am eating over half again to what i have been eating so this should increase dramatically over the next 2 weeks now i have my eating in order.

Just about to mix MT2 and take my first jab - been putting it off as never had to jab before so this should be interesting!!

Got work tomorrow evening so 1 hour really light weights i.e max 10kg on barbell and then 1 hour combat - cardio!!!

Back to the gym on Wednesday for Push routine:

Decline and Flat Bench Press

Overhead Dumbell Press

Tricep Dips or cgbp (not decided yet)

:bounce:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate glad you liked it! for the bicep curls you dont need to do 5x5, 3 sets of 8-10 reps would suffice imo, 5x5 is more suited to compounds = deads squat bench


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout mate glad you liked it! for the bicep curls you dont need to do 5x5, 3 sets of 8-10 reps would suffice imo, 5x5 is more suited to compounds = deads squat bench


Cool. Duly noted fella. Bit pi**ed i couldn't go any heavier but need to try a wider grip as this seems to work better for me. Usually use a wide grip so will go back to doing so i think!

I hate my wimpy biceps, worst part of my body (Triceps are quite strong) - Ha!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Cool. Duly noted fella. Bit pi**ed i couldn't go any heavier but need to try a wider grip as this seems to work better for me. Usually use a wide grip so will go back to doing so i think!
> 
> I hate my wimpy biceps, worst part of my body (Triceps are quite strong) - Ha!


yeah wider grip curls work better for me, i did these tonight and my biceps died haha!

dont worry mate as the deadlifts progress so will your bicep strenght


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah wider grip curls work better for me, i did these tonight and my biceps died haha!
> 
> dont worry mate as the deadlifts progress so will your bicep strenght


Gonna use a wider grip then buddy. Hopefully the deads will help with the bicep strength, fingers crossed.

Just about to do my first jab and i'm shi**in myself! Taken 20 mins so far to pluck up the courage to do it with mt2! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

They should mate  before i did deads i struggled with 10kg on an ez bar and swung at 12.5kg, now i can strict curl 25kg on there

And just do it you pussy! Lol once youve done one youl be fine mate!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> They should mate  before i did deads i struggled with 10kg on an ez bar and swung at 12.5kg, now i can strict curl 25kg on there
> 
> And just do it you pussy! Lol once youve done one youl be fine mate!


That sounds good mate. Just done the MT2 jab. Took me 35 mins to get rid of the pussiness and never felt a thing when i eventually did it! What was i worrying about? :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao see was that so hard matey  lol how many jabs you to do a week?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao see was that so hard matey  lol how many jabs you to do a week?


1 jab ED to the abdomen Ry then up dosage but may use same dosage 2X per day instead.

Can't believe there was no feeling/pain whatsoever! Ha! :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems to be going well snake :thumbup1:

Keep it up mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw do you jab to the abdomen with mt2? I thought it would be like gear and in the anus cheek lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Aw do you jab to the abdomen with mt2? I thought it would be like gear and in the anus cheek lol


That's what bthe instructions say mate so that's what i'm following! If i'm not doing it right, someone needs to let me know as just done 2nd jab! Ha Ha! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> That's what bthe instructions say mate so that's what i'm following! If i'm not doing it right, someone needs to let me know as just done 2nd jab! Ha Ha! :laugh:


Your doing it right mate, just into the fat layer around stomach..... Or anywhere where you can pinsh a small fold of fat in fact like inner thigh, glute etc.......


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Your doing it right mate, just into the fat layer around stomach..... Or anywhere where you can pinsh a small fold of fat in fact like inner thigh, glute etc.......


Cheers K. Thought i was but thought i better double-check!

*Update so far:-*

*Yesterday*

Diet still w**k! Will get myself sorted out with this by Monday morning!

1 hour light weights and 1 hour cardio yesterday evening, check!

Can't make the gym tonight as the family's coming round for tea for my mum's birthday but going tomorrow instead. Can't make the gym Friday, due to another said meal for said persons birthday (this time eating out) so will be there saturday morning.

Felt a good pump from the workout Monday when i've started on the push/pull/legs split so will see what the next session brings! Started the MT2 and there's nothing to it, and i was freaked at first with doing the jab! What a pu**y! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Cheers K. Thought i was but thought i better double-check!
> 
> *Update so far:-*
> 
> ...


Mate, sort the diet, you keep saying your going to do it, so do it!!! LOL!

also, the 1 hour light weights, forget that if gaining muscle is your aim, you wont be putting the muscle under enough load to promote much growth if training light. Heavy compound lifts and a copuple of isolations heavy. . . . .


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Cheers K. I know what you're saying mate but this is due to work commits! I teach 2 classes Tuesday and Thursday evenings - 1st being an all-over body workout (Don't know if you've heard of it, PUMP FX) and second being cardio (Combat on Tuesday and ladies Step/Aerobics/Toning on a Thursday). I do this self-employed and hire out a room and gets me an extra £150 per week(ish) - for 4 hours work, it's not something i can stop at this moment in time!





kieren1234 said:


> ah right ok i get ya. Sod stopping that for that sort of money then. Shame as it may conflict with muscle you have trained before and stop growth as much.


Memory span of a goldfish re the light weights and cardio mate!! :lol:

I will get the diet sorted - by Monday - If not you can kick my a$$! Ok?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Memory span of a goldfish re the light weights and cardio mate!! :lol:
> 
> I will get the diet sorted - by Monday - If not you can kick my a$$! Ok?


fcuking hell, yeah my memory is terible mate.

I havnt read any heavy workout logs in here, have i missed them??

And yes ill kick your a$$ if i come through and train, or just make you train that hard you cry like a girl....... lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> fcuking hell, yeah my memory is terible mate.
> 
> I havnt read any heavy workout logs in here, have i missed them??
> 
> And yes ill kick your a$$ if i come through and train, or just make you train that hard you cry like a girl....... lol.


It sure is, your memory i mean, just in case you've forgotten!!! Maybe you've missed them. I've logged my training - maybe not training right still, advice gratefully accepted on this!

Come train when you like buddy - you may have my head over the bog if you train me hard, which is what i need, but don't think i'll cry like a girl - it's not in my nature! :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Couldn't make the gym last night due to family commitments, or tomorrow (Friday) so will racing down there after work (cardio) tonight to get in a half hour session and then will catch up Fridays' routine on Saturday at some point. Determined not to miss a session!

So, after my 1 hour light weights and 1 hour cardio (work so can't get out of it), i'll be down at the gym performing day 2 - Pull routine.

Decline Bench Press

Flat Bench Press

Overhead Press

Tricep Press

5 sets of 5 reps (Will be a rush but i'm gonna do it!)

Update on the MT2 -

Third jab done last night. Everything is ok. No side effects as yet (which i'm a little dissapointed about! Ha! :laugh Gonna keep up with this and obtain some more, although no change in skin colour (think i expected a miracle overnight change! Ha! :laugh

:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

5 x 5 you will enjoy and it will do you well mate. Im trying to arrange a day to come train with my mate Steve who trains at your gym so will let you know when and can join in.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> 5 x 5 you will enjoy and it will do you well mate. Im trying to arrange a day to come train with my mate Steve who trains at your gym so will let you know when and can join in.


That would be cool mate  Just let me know! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> That would be cool mate  Just let me know! :thumb:


Will do mate, when you have access to PM, drop me a message.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Will do mate, when you have access to PM, drop me a message.


Will do mate. Don't know when that will be as i have been a member for a month tomorrow - is that when i should get access? :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Will do mate. Don't know when that will be as i have been a member for a month tomorrow - is that when i should get access? :thumb:


No idea mate. Hopefully.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No idea mate. Hopefully.


Just checked a thread in general converstaion re: PM and this says member for a month plus 100 plus posts. Got both from Saturday so will drop you a message mate. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

As you can see, no update since Thursday!

This is due to be being a mardy, lazy barsteward who lets lifes complications get to him and can't seem to sort himself out! Still don't feel much better now but come to the conclusion i need to do what i wanna do and not live my life/do things i don't want to do for anybody else!

Had a sh!te weekend and feel really pi**ed with myself now that i've lost all focus, determination, motivation etc. Not eaten right, not trained - in fact i've just been a total waste of space!

I AM gonna get myself back on track starting from tomorrow and am gonna start from scratch, train like hell and eat like it's my last ever meal!

Hopefully...................

Watch this space!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good mate  looks like motivation has took over! Lol whats in the gym tomos?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good mate  looks like motivation has took over! Lol whats in the gym tomos?


Pull routine tomorrow buddy.

Decline Bench Press

Flat Bench Press

Overhead Press

Tricep Press

5 sets of 5 reps, hopefully.

Need to log my measurements, weight etc first thing tomorrow morning so i can use these to measure my progress i think!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sort your sh1t out you to$$er !!! LOL!!

Seriously though, fcuk what other people want (within reason). You have got to do what you want now and then so knuckle down and get the results your after.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Sort your sh1t out you to$$er !!! LOL!!
> 
> Seriously though, fcuk what other people want (within reason). You have got to do what you want now and then so knuckle down and get the results your after.


Got it in ONE!!! Sh!t sorted you w4nk3r!! :thumb: :lol: 

No, on a serious note mate - SORTED!! (for now!)

Thanks for the motivational push! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Got it in ONE!!! Sh!t sorted you w4nk3r!! :thumb: :lol:
> 
> No, on a serious note mate - SORTED!! (for now!)
> 
> Thanks for the motivational push! :lol:


HAHA. Good lad, will definitiely try and sort a training session soon. . .


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHA. Good lad, will definitiely try and sort a training session soon. . .


Leave it with ya bro, just don't forget to let me know when your in town! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Leave it with ya bro, just don't forget to let me know when your in town! :thumbup1:


I might actually be in chesterfield this weekend but only picking car parts up so dont have time for the gym unfortunately.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I might actually be in chesterfield this weekend but only picking car parts up so dont have time for the gym unfortunately.


Thought you had the car sorted fella!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Thought you had the car sorted fella!!


I have, my friend got me some top quality oil for a good price so picking that up along with another few parts. Should be on the road in the next month or so. Insurance - £1300


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I have, my friend got me some top quality oil for a good price so picking that up along with another few parts. Should be on the road in the next month or so. Insurance - £1300


Could buy a lot of AAS and food for £1,300


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I have, my friend got me some top quality oil for a good price so picking that up along with another few parts. Should be on the road in the next month or so. Insurance - £1300


Ah cool! Jjjeeesssuuusss!! I thought my insurance was steep at 31 being nearly £600! Good luck with that one fella! Don't think i could find that sorta money even if i wanted to!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Could buy a lot of AAS and food for £1,300


I know mate, thats exactly what i have been thinking and maybe selling it so i can have something sensible as im struggling financially at the minute, and this is going to be an extra £50 a month on insurance and an extra £100 or so a month on fuel AT LEAST.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I know mate, thats exactly what i have been thinking and maybe selling it so i can have something sensible as im struggling financially at the minute, and this is going to be an extra £50 a month on insurance and an extra £100 or so a month on fuel AT LEAST.


Not into the whole fast loud cars thing - old git I am  but that seems a lot of money. Will stick with by 8 year old ford fiesta 1.6 :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Not into the whole fast loud cars thing - old git I am  but that seems a lot of money. Will stick with by 8 year old ford fiesta 1.6 :thumb:


Im beginning to wish the same mate and thats before its even back on the road. It just means im going to make cuts elsewhere thats all. Plus the missus has now passed her test and is buying a car very soon so we will use hers for work/gym etc to cut down on fuel.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Im beginning to wish the same mate and thats before its even back on the road. It just means im going to make cuts elsewhere thats all. Plus the missus has now passed her test and is buying a car very soon so we will use hers for work/gym etc to cut down on fuel.


Any car is expensive to run nowadays (even a basic small engine car), MOT, insurance, tax, petrol etc :cursing:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cars are annoying! Couple months back i wanted to see what i would have to pay for insurance for if i had my liscense a month and for a 1.2 corsa i was getting quotedroughly 3 fuking grand lol

And snake thats a push routine i think you mean  lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> And snake thats a push routine i think you mean  lol


Yeah Ry you're right - i did mean push. Must have had a blonde moment or something! :laugh:

Tonights workout:-

Incline Bench Press

20kg X 5

25kg X 5

35kg X 5

50kg X 5

60kg X 5

Overhead Press

10kg X 8

20kg X 5

30kg X 5

35kg X 2 :cursing: Got pi$$ed off with myself and moved on!

French Press

10kg plate X 10

15kg dumbell X 8

20kg plate X 10

30kg plate X 6

No training partner tonight and, as you can tell, still trying to judge my weights properly. Jumped on the scales beforehand and weight was 9 stone 13 pounds. Not taken any measurements as frankly couldn't be bothered but will try to do these before next week. Got to get the pu$$y weights sorted out and build some strength asap! Feel a right c0ck when i see what some of the guys are lifting in the gym (and i don't mean the big guys)!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

snakebulge said:


> Yeah Ry you're right - i did mean push. Must have had a blonde moment or something! :laugh:
> 
> Tonights workout:-
> 
> ...


Chill out, you're not other guys! I get mad at this too but you can only lift, what YOU can lift. As long as you're makin progress don't worry mate. I'm 15st + and my lifts aren't fantastic but hey, THEY WILL GET BETTER.

Did you sort a little note book out?

Also, instead of gettin mad at only 2 reps, drop a few kg off and get the rest of the reps out. :thumb:

Oh and I'll PM you in a bit


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Chill out, you're not other guys! I get mad at this too but you can only lift, what YOU can lift. As long as you're makin progress don't worry mate. I'm 15st + and my lifts aren't fantastic but hey, THEY WILL GET BETTER.
> 
> Did you sort a little note book out?
> 
> Also, instead of gettin mad at only 2 reps, drop a few kg off and get the rest of the reps out. :thumb:


Yeah i know your right fella. Just get really pi$$ed off with myself and then give up which i know i shouldn't! I know where your coming from re lifting weights and keep forgetting i'm also new to this type of training, it'll take a while but the weight will be going up, i know it! I just have no patience mate!  I got the notebook sorted and am using it religously, just need to make sure i keep it that way!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Rack's got a good point bud, don't worry about what they are doing.. you don't know their story. If someone is stronger than you, high chance they have been training longer and there is f*ck all wrong with that, certainly shouldn't feel like a c0ck lol. As long as you're making progress with *your* numbers that's what counts.

Good shout on the notepad too, you may feel like a weirdo when you first start using it at the gym.. walking around with a pen haha, but you get used to it :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Good shout on the notepad too, you may feel like a weirdo when you first start using it at the gym.. walking around with a pen haha, but you get used to it :lol:


Sorted that one mate as it just fits into my pocket and the pen is only as big as an ikea pencil - same size as the little argos pens! :thumb:

Hopefully will see some weight increase over the next few weeks, with the weights in the gym and my weight on the scales!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've only been using the little book 2 weeks and noticed a nice increase. Funny how having things infront of you and in black and white make you push a little harder.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IMO your starting too light on the bench press mate. Your bench weights there for the 5 x 5 go up dramatically each set so start high when your strongest, e.g at 70kg, get 5 and if its easyish, stick to that weight, if its difficult, drop 5 for the next 5 and so on.........

They way you are doing it now you are just probably exhausting the muscle too much for when you build up to your biggest weight on the last set.

Just my opinion mate. Think my last 5 x 5 bench went something like:

70kg - 5

100kg - 5

100kg - 5

100kg - 3

90kg - 5

Something like that. so you see when i failed to get 5 out at the weight, i dropped it for the next set and did get 5.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> I've only been using the little book 2 weeks and noticed a nice increase. Funny how having things infront of you and in black and white make you push a little harder.


100% agree, i am doing my best ever lifts after starting to log my workouts, i got stuck into the whole idea of just doing what i dont the previous week. Now, when i can see what i dont previously, i know what i need to do to beat it now and subconciously try harder.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats the aim of the game! Thanks gents! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I felt like a tosser when i started the gym cause i got one of the staff in the gymto make me a routine up and he printed out so i was always writing on it lol now i log it in my ifitness app and it just looks like im never off my phone haha

With 5x5 for bench what i usually do is warm up with a light weight or just the bar for 10 or more reps slow controlled for a nice stretch, then with my sesh yesterday i wacked on 65kg and did that for 5x5, because the reps felt struggled i will keep it at this next week then up it by 2.5kg the week after, same with squats and deads except do 2 warm ups of a lightish weight then heavier then my desired weight for all 5x5, just my input for ya buddy so you have more knowledge on different things you could do..

What i also used to do was say it was bench and i did 60kg for 4x5 then the last set upped it by 2.5kg to get a feel for what it would be like next session kindov thing


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> With 5x5 for bench what i usually do is warm up with a light weight or just the bar for 10 or more reps slow controlled for a nice stretch, then with my sesh yesterday i wacked on 65kg and did that for 5x5, because the reps felt struggled i will keep it at this next week then up it by 2.5kg the week after, same with squats and deads except do 2 warm ups of a lightish weight then heavier then my desired weight for all 5x5, just my input for ya buddy so you have more knowledge on different things you could do..


Cheers mate. Much appreciated as always! How's the job going? :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fukin awesome mate  day goes in so quick cause im working orders all day! Really liking it tho, good thing aswell, 2pm finish tomorro and on top of that its to be scorching tomos night about 20 degress and also the gfs staying, what a start to the weekend  lol hows life with you mate? Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fukin awesome mate  day goes in so quick cause im working orders all day! Really liking it tho, good thing aswell, 2pm finish tomorro and on top of that its to be scorching tomos night about 20 degress and also the gfs staying, what a start to the weekend  lol hows life with you mate? Much planned for the weekend?


Sounds good matey and glad the jobs going ok! God, wish i was 17 again, no worries, no hassles - apart from the odd little things! :lol:

Only kidding! 

Busy weekend mate. Taking my little boy to a kiddies theme park with my nephew and sister on Saturday. My nephew will be 3 so it's his birthday outing - thats nearly a full day gone and then he says he wants to go swimming this weekend so that'll be at least sunday morning sorted!!! He's a bugger as he knows exactly what he wants and he's not even 2 yet, not for another 3 weeks. :innocent:

What you got planned fella - anythin exciting?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whens your nephew 3? My little bros 3 on sunday  hes having a wee dress up party on the sat, not that il be dressing up but there may be a bouncy castle involved that will take my fancy :innocent: haha other than that tomos gfs staying then sundays the half marathon, basically ran out of pro and even if i order tomos wont get it till tuesday! Lol atm its the majority of my pro souces due to income recently lol BUT! As of thursday next week i shall be getting payed that day every week so after turkey i will rethink diet to make it more whole food so that pro powder lasts longer lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Whens your nephew 3? My little bros 3 on sunday  hes having a wee dress up party on the sat, not that il be dressing up but there may be a bouncy castle involved that will take my fancy :innocent: haha other than that tomos gfs staying then sundays the half marathon, basically ran out of pro and even if i order tomos wont get it till tuesday! Lol atm its the majority of my pro souces due to income recently lol BUT! As of thursday next week i shall be getting payed that day every week so after turkey i will rethink diet to make it more whole food so that pro powder lasts longer lol


He's three on Weds mate, 8th. He was born prematurely at 24 weeks, youngest baby ever to survive in our part of the country and they said he'd have allsorts wrong with him but he's fione, apart from being a short-****. My little lads bigger than him and he's a year younger! Ha! Bouncy castle sounds fun mate - (note to self) Bouncy castle for Josh's 2nd birthday party. Ha! 

I'm struggling due to income with getting my diet sorted and on track but have squeezed what spare cash i can out of what i have and have stopped smoking so that's all a bonus! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate, aw thats good glad to hear he got on ok! Good lad stopping smoking  i used to but stopped for nearly 2 years now lol Yess i was like 14 when i started dont hate me haha! And def get him a bouncy castle  my mum better pull through i think i want on it more than the kids going :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good lad stopping smoking  i used to but stopped for nearly 2 years now lol Yess i was like 14 when i started dont hate me haha!


Mate, i can't hate you for that or judge anyone as i got in with the wrong crowd at senior school and started smoking when i was 11. Both my parents smoked (and still do) which meant it was easy for me to get hold of tabs at that age! I've smoked for 20 years and have just stopped cold turkey, managed a week, split up with the missus, started again for a week but am now off them again and don't intend to go back at all! I have better things to spend my money on now like food!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just think of it this way, what would you rather spend it on, **** or your son ? I think ee know whats more important


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Just think of it this way, what would you rather spend it on, **** or your son ? I think ee know whats more important


Yeah too right there buddy! That's my way of thinking too! :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Also, instead of gettin mad at only 2 reps, drop a few kg off and get the rest of the reps out. :thumb:
> 
> *Oh and I'll PM you in a bit*


You forgot didn't ya fella?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL, just PM'd ya now


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> LOL, just PM'd ya now


Ha! I was only joking fella! LOL :lol:

Will read shortly!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> No training partner tonight and, as you can tell, still trying to judge my weights properly. Jumped on the scales beforehand and weight was 9 stone 13 pounds. Not taken any measurements as frankly couldn't be bothered but will try to do these before next week. Got to get the pu$$y weights sorted out and build some strength asap! Feel a right c0ck when i see what some of the guys are lifting in the gym (and i don't mean the big guys)!


woah woah woah whats all this then? First part of your journal that I read and you're getting all girly and crying about what other guys are lifting?

As others have said mate, end of the day you can lift what you can lift and there will always be someone lifting more than you, but maybe their form is worse or they're on gear or any other number of reasons. Just progress as fast as you can progress, keep eating properly and keep training and your strength will go up as fast as your genetics allow.

Being angry (within reason) isn't any good for you mate, thats when you're likely to make a mistake and pull or tear a muscle, gotta keep concentrated on good form and making sure you're using the muscles you're meant to be to move the weights rather than using bad form and risking hurting yourself.

Come on mate, you've made good comments in my journal so take notice of yourself and forget what others are doing.

Dan


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah you're right buddy! I know! Just having a whinge about it thats all! I'm 100% focused now and getting the notebook together as suggested by RACK has really helped with my motivation (just hope i can keep it that way). :whistling:

Thanks for the pep talk everyone - on the right track now and not gonna let anyone down, including myself!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good man, now get some food down ya haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh and good to put a face to the name last night


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Oh and good to put a face to the name last night


Yeah it was mate. Same here. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good man, now get some food down ya haha


I'm eating, i'm eating! Had some right comments at work this morning over the amount i am eating so hopefully this IS gonna help! Ha! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> I'm eating, i'm eating! Had some right comments at work this morning over the amount i am eating so hopefully this IS gonna help! Ha! :lol:


Good lad. Its all about the food :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a ****** buffet mate  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> I'm eating, i'm eating! Had some right comments at work this morning over the amount i am eating so hopefully this IS gonna help! Ha! :lol:


Thats what its all about  is your work the same as mine atall, im forever getting fuking cakes shoved in my face im like nooo the temptation :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Good lad. Its all about the food :thumb:


It's taken a couple of weeks to get into it mate but i'm eating more now than i've eaten for years! Plus you're right, it's all about the food! I've read on here somewhere that muscle building is 80% in the kitchen and 20% in the gym! 



Heineken said:


> Have a ****** buffet mate  :lol:


Thats an idea for the weekend buddy! 



Ryan16 said:


> Thats what its all about  is your work the same as mine atall, im forever getting fuking cakes shoved in my face im like nooo the temptation :lol:


Yes, you got that right mate - cakes, chocolate, sweets but i'm managing to resist the temptation even with the chocolate which is my BIGGEST downfall so all is good! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> It's taken a couple of weeks to get into it mate but i'm eating more now than i've eaten for years! Plus you're right, it's all about the food! I've read on here somewhere that muscle building is 80% in the kitchen and 20% in the gym!


Thats Geo's quote on here, he is the person that got me into this and got me to where i am now.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I resist sometimes but not always :lol: tbh this week and next diet is gona be poor, no pro powder and not much cash as off to turkey next friday, but! After turkey diets taking a major turn, perfect diet will commence :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok. So an update as i haven't posted one for a while!

Diet is now on track and am eating like a pig, as they say! Ha! :lol: Fu**in lovin it too!

Using the notebook as advised to me by RACK and can see my weights are increasing each time which is all good to me as i can see some progression, even if there is no physical signs yet :cursing: ........

.....although today i have felt a difference if this makes sense to anyone. Feel bigger across the back and round the legs, which is odd as i cannot see any difference but there must be to feel different i suppose. 

I'll keep updating as we move along and when i hit the 6 week mark, i'll grab some new pics to use as a comparison and see what if anything has changed. Only thing i think though as i've been new to this type of eating and training is that i may not see much difference within first 6 week but now everythings on track, the differences should start to show between weeks 8-12, i'm hoping. :thumbup1:

Thats all for now. Thanks everyone for all the support you've given me, it's much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats what its all about  is your work the same as mine atall, im forever getting fuking cakes shoved in my face im like nooo the temptation :lol:


Same here mate, everytime its someons birthday they bring in enough cakes for the office, now theres about 36 people in here, so its pretty much cakes every single week of the year. Glad I've got good willpower.

And sorry for being a bit naggy earlier snake, was only trying to help bud.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

My work it aint even just for a birthday its just everyday! Lol each person brings in some cakes a diff day lol its a nightmare!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

blimey thats alot of money being spent then. think I might have to open a cake shop near your work mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know haha fvck it tho i aint dropping to the cake level, just cooking my chicken and rice for lunch just now :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> And sorry for being a bit naggy earlier snake, was only trying to help bud.


You weren't nagging mate - ok you were - but thats what i need to keep me motivated! You were sooo right and my focus is back on track 100%


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> I know haha fvck it tho i aint dropping to the cake level, just cooking my chicken and rice for lunch just now :thumb:


That's what i got for this morning mate and can't wait to tuck into it at 11am. Mmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

just looked for ur journal cos youve given me a few posotive comments..

come on mate give it your all in the gym and eating.. also stick to ur cheats, dont back off unless ur making **** progress cos last thing u want is to jump in to a 100% perfect boring "bodybuilding diet" like many do.. eat boring foods all day long and get demotivated after a month.

will keep checking in

james


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

keep up with the diet and training mate!! get the mass!!

I will be kicking around again now! Been to hectic to get online really!!

Keep checkin in as previously :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

When you say eating ALOT, list a days typical diet mate....


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

james12345 said:


> just looked for ur journal cos youve given me a few posotive comments..
> 
> come on mate give it your all in the gym and eating.. also stick to ur cheats, dont back off unless ur making **** progress cos last thing u want is to jump in to a 100% perfect boring "bodybuilding diet" like many do.. eat boring foods all day long and get demotivated after a month.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! 



matt1989 said:


> keep up with the diet and training mate!! get the mass!!
> 
> I will be kicking around again now! Been to hectic to get online really!!
> 
> Keep checkin in as previously :thumb:


Oh, well, well, well, we are alive then!!!!!!

Still waiting for these progress pics mate! :whistling:

How are you? All good?



kieren1234 said:


> When you say eating ALOT, list a days typical diet mate....


Take a look at yours mate for the food side of it, just minus the added extras and the shakes. Cheated but i did tell you i would steal some of it!  Only thing i've done differently is exchange sweet pots for rice on the odd occasion and still haven't found the will to stomach the veg yet but am eating plenty of fruit - apples, grapes, pears etc on top.

Like i said yesterday, i actually have felt different for the last 2 days so all is good! Am gonna take some progress pics in 2-3 weeks time and see the comparison (or the comments as other people see what you can't) :thumb:


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

yes all good thanks mate, yourself?

Pictures have to be up soon and will be! its just trying to get some decent ones.. when I took them before lighting was shocking etc and couldn't see much from them.. I finish work earlier today so should get some after the gym session :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

matt1989 said:


> yes all good thanks mate, yourself? :thumb:


I'm good buddy thanks. Focused more than ever and got my diet sorted now but if you read my journal, you'll get the jist of what i've been up to. Ha! :laugh:

Gotta miss the gym this evening as it's my nephews' birthday and he's having a party and i have my little lad overnight till tomorrow morning but i will be making up for it tomorrow evening. (Just in case you thought i was gonna pu&&y out!) :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl dont worry about pussying out i have until today :lol: just in from work gona get a quick shower then down the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

personally i think you're ok missing the gym for a day if you make up for it another day.

i.e. you don't train every day so I think its ok to swap a session with a rest day and vice versa when you like. It all adds to the shocking your body doesn't it.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> personally i think you're ok missing the gym for a day if you make up for it another day.
> 
> i.e. you don't train every day so I think its ok to swap a session with a rest day and vice versa when you like. It all adds to the shocking your body doesn't it.


Yeah i agree mate. As long as i don't completely miss a session during the week, it's all part of the variety thing and the body shock with the different structure to the workouts! Thanks for all your input guys! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Yeah i agree mate. As long as i don't completely miss a session during the week, it's all part of the variety thing and the body shock with the different structure to the workouts! Thanks for all your input guys! :thumb:


Would rather miss a training session than a good days eating


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Would rather miss a training session than a good days eating


Rather wouldn't miss any mate if i can help it! :laugh:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

hows it going pal?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no updates buddy?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Having a rough time atm with life n stuff but will post a definitive update later this week with stats and diet etc..


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Chin up buddy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Having a rough time atm with life n stuff but will post a definitive update later this week with stats and diet etc..


Get a grip !!! lol.

Sort your sh1t and get your a$$ to the gym and shamsh some PB's. That will make you feel better !


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Get a grip !!! lol.
> 
> Sort your sh1t and get your a$$ to the gym and shamsh some PB's. That will make you feel better !


BLAH BLAH BLAH!!! I know! Cheers buddy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH!!! I know! Cheers buddy!


LOL. You know what you need to do. PM me back and we will look at getting diet sorted again.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope the problems arent too serious mate  chin up and march forward!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

We've all been there mate. Drag yourself away from the problems and above all else, keep your chin up.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok. So, not posted for a while as had other stuff on but here goes, back to it! 

Below is my schedule, stats, diet etc. Any advice/ constructive criticism greatfully accepted. :whistling:

*Training - *7-8pmish

Day One - Pull - Monday

Deadlifts 5X5

Barbell Rows 5X5

Barbell curls 5X5

Day Two - Push - Wednesday

Flat, incline or decline barbell press 5X5

Military press 5X5

Close-grip bench press 5X5

Day Three - Legs - Friday

Squats 5X5

Leg Press 5X5

Standing calf raises 5X5

*Measurements:- *(As of 27th September 2010)

Waist (at navel) 31" or 79cm

Chest 33" or 84cm

Left Upper Arm 8.5" or 21.5cm

Right Upper Arm 8.5" or 21.5cm

Left Lower Arm 10.5" or 27.5cm

Right Lower Arm 11" or 28cm

Left Upper Leg 19.8" or 50.5cm

Right Upper Leg 19.8" or 50.5cm

Left Lower Leg 14" or 36cm

Right Lower Leg 14" or 35cm

Starting Weight - 9 stone 7lbs or 60kg

Current weight - 9 stone 13lbs or 63kg

*Diet*

6am - Protein Shake/6 Weetabix/Porridge Oats

8am - Protein Shake

10am - 250g meat, 200g Pots/Rice, Veg

12pm - Protein Shake

2pm - 250g meat, 200g Pots/Rice, Veg

4pm - Protein Shake

6pm - 250g Meat, 200g Pots/Rice, Veg

7pm - Pre-Workout Shake

8pm - Post-Workout Shake

9pm - Fruit Salad

10pm - 250g Meat, 40g Cheese

Will be replacing shakes with '*Recov Bipeptides*' when they arrive and increasing calories by upping food. On training days I will be taking 12 a day (2 morn, 4 pre workout, 4 post workout, 2 before bed)

On non-training days I will be taking 8-10 a day.

I will update on at least a weekly basis, if not every day. :thumb:

Awaiting your comments guys and girls!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diets looking pretty damn good to me mate, if you dont grow on that something is wrong!

Glad training is going well, to me it looks not a lot but may work for you......


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good to have you back mate! Your upper arms smaller than your forearm? Sure youve measured that right? Lol and 12 meals maybe a bit much? Your 4 meals of meat must be giving about 200g ish of protein together lol how much pro you getting from shakes? Hope all is well mate keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Diets looking pretty damn good to me mate, if you dont grow on that something is wrong!QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Should be a dramatic differnece in 8 weeks!! Well...... THERE BETTER BE!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pics are a good idea mate, knowing you have to post them keeps you on track.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Pics are a good idea mate, knowing you have to post them keeps you on track.


Whats your excuse for the avatar then?? LOL just kidding mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was havin a high carb day hahaha I'm nearly as wide as I am tall at the min


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> I was havin a high carb day hahaha I'm nearly as wide as I am tall at the min


Ha ha, looking big mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers, not doing bad. Paul's happy so I am.

Snake, sorry for the high jack mate


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I was havin a high carb day hahaha I'm nearly as wide as I am tall at the min


LMFAO :lol: (anyone would think you were vertically challenged mate!)



RACK said:


> Snake, sorry for the high jack mate


No worries bro. Feel free, keeps me entertained when i have a boring few mins at work! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

At 5ft 9in, I'm a tall dwarf haha


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> At 5ft 9in, I'm a tall dwarf haha


I'm only 5' 10" so am i in the same category? :laugh:

Wouldn't a classed you as small mate, you must have some tall mates.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> I'm only 5' 10" so am i in the same category? :laugh:
> 
> Wouldn't a classed you as small mate, you must have some tall mates.


I think the bodyfat ammount makes him look shorter than he is  lol. j/k.

Im 5ft 9 aswel i think, its good to be shorter.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yeah that's it, pick on the fat kid!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Goonies - fcukin' excellent!! :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: 



RACK said:


> Oh yeah that's it, pick on the fat kid!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Oh yeah that's it, pick on the fat kid!!!


HAHAHA!!!



snakebulge said:


> Goonies - fcukin' excellent!! :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


Rack, do the truffle shuffle!! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You both just jealous of my henchness, failing that I'm off to tell my mom some thin lads are picking on me cos I'm more beautiful on the inside hahahaha

And I'm big boned not fat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

5'11 fook yeah  :lol:

Hes not fat its just glangular! ( sp :lol: ) jokes buddy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL!!!!

Hows training and diet going Snake???? GOOD i hope!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Am sticking to everything as much as possible although got up yesterday with the dreaded bug thats going round. Managed to stick to all meals apart from my last one as i was shattered and just went str8 to bed when i'd got home and showered. 

Determined not to let this hinder me in any way and fighting through it mate. 

How's your sub-q injection lumps?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Am sticking to everything as much as possible although got up yesterday with the dreaded bug thats going round. Managed to stick to all meals apart from my last one as i was shattered and just went str8 to bed when i'd got home and showered.
> 
> Determined not to let this hinder me in any way and fighting through it mate.
> 
> How's your sub-q injection lumps?


TUT TUT! FORCE FEED! lol. Just kidding, doing well, wheres these pics lazy a$$!!!

Ermm, still bad, sure they have spread out and gotten worse so will get to the hospital when i get back from TUNISIA BABY!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> TUT TUT! FORCE FEED! lol. Just kidding, doing well, wheres these pics lazy a$$!!!
> 
> Ermm, still bad, sure they have spread out and gotten worse so will get to the hospital when i get back from TUNISIA BABY!!!


Pics will be coming mate. Combo of crap connection on tinternet and me being lazy really! Before your hol as i stated.

2 days to go!! :bounce: Go on rub it in some more!! Ha! :laugh:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope the bug doesn't knock you around too much snakeypants!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Hope the bug doesn't knock you around too much snakeypants!!


Me too Daz. I never catch anything but when i do it takes a hold and strikes with vengeance. Must admit i feel like complete sh!t but i'm at work, soldiering through, eating and planning on training this evening although i know it's gonna be a sh!te session but at least i'll have tried! LOL!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Pics will be coming mate. Combo of crap connection on tinternet and me being lazy really! Before your hol as i stated.
> 
> 2 days to go!! :bounce: Go on rub it in some more!! Ha! :laugh:


Cool, thinking ill take some on the holiday but not sure yet. Will see. Oh and dont worry, itll be in the pink skin tight lycra boxers just for you HAHAHA.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Cool, thinking ill take some on the holiday but not sure yet. Will see. Oh and dont worry, itll be in the pink skin tight lycra boxers just for you HAHAHA.


HAHAHA! :lol: :laugh: :lol:

Gonna go see if Primani has any in stock this weekend bro! :laugh:

Note to self : Don't forget the pink lycra boxers when shopping for joggy bottoms!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Get pics pics and vids up!! Hope the bug goes away soonish :thumbup1:

When you off to tunisia kieran? Lucky fvcker  lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Bug seems to be disappearing slowly but surely. Feel loads better today. Diet been sh!t since Friday really but still seem to have put some weight on since weighing myself last.

This mornings weight was 10 stone 1lb or 64kgs. 

Hopefully back on track with eating today, so far so good! :thumb:

@Ry, Keiran went Sunday morning mate. Text me bout 10am, just landed, weather was sh!t though unfortunately! :whistling:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad your starting to feel better mate. How are you progressing with your 5x5 thang?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for popping in Daz. 

Progressing ok mate. Will post tonights workout up tomorrow with weights/reps etc.

Weights on the increase so the diets obviously working ok. Set myself a goal to see a completely different 'me' (bodyshape wise) of xmas, which i think is achieveable. Hoping for an increase in bulk muscle mass but trying to keep as lean as possible. 

Pics will be uploaded this week of when i got the diet nailed and the training sorted (approx 3 weeks ago) so i have something to monitor progress against as well as the measurements and stats.

@Ryan, checked the measurements mate and they're right. My forearms are bigger than my biceps. :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha gutter for him!

Good to hear the buggos gone, and hmm thats an odd one :confused1: is it noticeable?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

@Ryan - No not really mate. First i've ever noticed tbh! :confused1:

Yesterdays workout - *PULL*

*Deadlifts*

5 X *80kg*

5 X *100kg*

5 X *105kg*

3 X *110kg* (Wasn't gonna let it beat me so tried again) :cursing:

5 X *110kg* (RESULT!) 

*Deadrows*

5 X *60kg*

5 X *60kg*

5 X *60kg*

5 X *60kg*

5 X *60kg*

*Bicep Barbell Curls*

5 X *30kg* (Twinge on rep 5 so stuck with same weight for rest of sets) :cursing:

5 X *30kg*

5 X *30kg*

5 X *30kg*

5 X *30kg*

Not a bad workout to say i'm recovering from the '*BUG*'. Could a been better and there was definitely more in the tank where the dl and rows were concerned. Feel like i slacked a little now but can only ensure next time i go at it *'full bore'*!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good lifting mate, keep at it 

And... Do you mean pull on your last workout? :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not bad mate, can't say ive heard of deadrows ill have to look them up

good deadlifting


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers matey 

Thanks Syko. Must a been having a senior moment there - did mean PULL. Duly amended and thanks for pointing this out. Looking forward to weighing in on Monday morning to see if i've upped the weight any more.

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Top set 120 next week  ?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah it was grip more than anything that keeps failing me mate. Need to look into this liquid chalk stuff i think to see if it helps but gonna make a start next week with some gloves i managed to find out. They may help or may not but it's worth trying.

120 or 130kg - not decided yet but defo gonna be going up and up and up!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Get some straps off ebay mate, they're only about £3


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers Rack. Thats another option mate. :thumb:

I don't think the 110kg is a bad weight to say i've only trained this way for less than 10 weeks. Aiming for 170kg by xmas :whistling:

Thats my goal and you never know!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just lift what you can lift and make sure you add a little each week.

My DL's are pathetic but I've got a knackered lower back atm.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats what i'm aiming for mate - a little each week but had to set myself a longer term goal otherwise i just wouldn't get anywhere. Personal preference thing, i need short and longer term goals otherwise i'd just stray and think fcuk it!

If i don't get to the 170kg, i'm not gonna beat myself up about it, just move my longer term goalpost.

What ya done to your lower back mate? Too much jumping off wardrobes?!?! Ha! :laugh:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

good deadlifting mate!

also, don't use straps just yet mate, if i were you get the liquid chalk, one of the best things i've brought! once chalk starts to fail then move to straps - but that'll be ages because chalk is the bollox :lol:

keep up mate


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey............. 

Thanks for popping in Cam. Good to see ya post buddy.

For the sake of a few quid, i'm thinking of getting both and see which suits me better. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, I wish!!! I hurt my back doing MMA ages ago, lately it's just come back to absolutely kill me as I've swapped cars and the seats in the new one are very different so my posture is taking a beating at the min. Another few weeks and it'll be fine. I always have it when I change cars


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, I wish!!! I hurt my back doing MMA ages ago, lately it's just come back to absolutely kill me as I've swapped cars and the seats in the new one are very different so my posture is taking a beating at the min. Another few weeks and it'll be fine. I always have it when I change cars


Hope it doesn't give you jip for too long buddy!

You 'car-whore' you!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah liquid chalk is good mate def give it a buy  i recently got straps and there great! Havent used them on deads tho yet, my xmas goal is 180 but il settle for 160  lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I've set that goal Ry but just gonna aim high and achieve what i can. Exceeding my goals would be nice but i don't know how quickly i'm gonna be able to increase my weights as i ain't trained like this before and i s'pose everyone is different. 

Missed training last night due to a family emergency but gonna be making up for it tonight and then may move Fridays leg session to Saturday, depending how i'm feeling. May even stick to Friday but not decided yet.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

See how tired you are friday, if you feel up to it then go for it mate, if not saturday is the day


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, always listen to your body. Generally knows what it's on about lol.  Mine's a right flipping whinger!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just have aims to push for and no time limit, thats the best way imo, see how you feel on friday, if you wana do legs go for it if your not upto you dont need to  push hars but not too hard!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Gonna have to be Saturday for the legs workout as got visitors coming this evening which i'm rate happy about..........not!

Will post yesterdays push workout up later. Forgot to bring my notebook into work and can't remember weights off the top of my head - slept since then! LOL!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh gutter mate! Just smash it tomorrow  hows the training going?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Training going well thanks Ry. Just gotta keep eating, training and sleeping!

Thursdays workout - *PUSH*

*Bench Press*

5 X *60kg **PB* (Got a spotter but think he may have helped. Didn't feel that heavy)

5 X *50kg*

5 X *40kg*

5 X *42.5kg*

5 X *45kg*

*Military Press*

5 X *10kg*

5 X *30kg*

5 X *25kg*

5 X *20kg*

3 X *25kg*

*Skull Crushers (Tricep Extensions)*

5 X *30kg*

5 X *25kg*

5 X *30kg*

5 X *25kg*

5 X *30kg*

*Pec-Deck*

5 X *40kg*

5 X *50kg*

5 X *60kg*

5 X *65kg **PB*

5 X *60kg*

Great workout. Definitely more in the tank but will push, push, push next time.

Legs over the weekend either today or tomorrow. Looking forward to blasting the legs.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Going good mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate! keep pushing that bench  how did legs go?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Going good mate





Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate! keep pushing that bench  how did legs go?


Cheers guys. They didn't Ry. On catch up now - didn't get chance to get down with one thing and another but 'tis ok. I'll just train 4 X this week instead of 3.

So, legs tonight, Pull on Wednesday, Push on Thursday, Legs on Friday/saturday - that's the plan anyway.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good man 

I've got legs in a minute, and then on Weds, and then again of Fri :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice session above mate, looks like you're well and truely back into things now


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Nice session above mate, looks like you're well and truely back into things now


Hopefully mate. Feels that way! Feeling good and seeing some growth/change in bodyshape so all is looking good. Just gutted about missing legs workout at the end of the week but gonna catch it up as stated, so still gonna do it.

Struggling a little with the food but that'll get itself back on track soon enough - i'm working on it! :thumb:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good mate. Will be popping in here regularly :beer:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers mate - the more, the merrier and the comments from you guys are what keep me motivated!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

No training today dude?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Cheers guys. They didn't Ry. On catch up now - didn't get chance to get down with one thing and another but 'tis ok. I'll just train 4 X this week instead of 3.
> 
> So, legs tonight, Pull on Wednesday, Push on Thursday, Legs on Friday/saturday - that's the plan anyway.





Heineken said:


> No training today dude?


Post #267 mate, legs tonight. At work till 6 so gym will be about 7-8pm.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

My apologies, I am blind as a bat :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Heineken said:


> My apologies, I am blind as a bat :lol:


No worries dude! No worries! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Everything is looking good mate. No pics though? Glad the weight is going up and lifts. 110 deadlift is brilliant so far mate. I'm dying to get back in the gym but havnt yet with the problem on my mind and still being I'll. You free Sunday this or next?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope legs went well tonight mate! If you got to do them that is  lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Hope legs went well tonight mate! If you got to do them that is  lol


Fcuk Ry, you know me to well! Ha! :laugh:

Nah didn't get to the gym as the mrs had to go out and i ended up on babysitting duties. Managed to do a few ab exercises and some bodyweight work though, which i was glad i did. :innocent:

Hitting the gym after work tonight for legs. Gonna be a rush on though cos don't finish till 8 and the gym closes at 9 but it'll be worth getting my a$$ down there. Then back to the plan of pull tomorrow, push Thursday or Friday and legs Saturday or Sunday. If i get myself back on track this week i'll be good to go from Monday back to usual days. :thumb:

@K, no worries mate. Hope you're doing ok. Try not to worry till you got a proper diagnosis but i think if they thought it was anything serious, they'd a took it further. Not sure bout next Sunday at the minute mate cos got so much going on, this Sunday i'm not about, but will let you know next week nearer to the time if thats ok. You decided to go onto a push/pull/legs? When you getting back to the gym?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

big deadlifts there! i cant do them currently due to back problem, but should be sorted soon!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers mate. Trying not to worry but still am. Ok mate well let me know. I'll come through for a

Session at the gym and I am contemplating a push pull legs routine it just doesn't appeal to me though for some reason.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate. Trying not to worry but still am. Ok mate well let me know. I'll come through for a
> 
> Session at the gym and I am contemplating a push pull legs routine it just doesn't appeal to me though for some reason.


Maybe doesn't appeal mate and it really didn't to me. I was gonna stick to a 3 day split, chest/tri, back/bis, shoulder/legs but glad i gave it a whirl. Seeing great results from it. Give it a go! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Maybe doesn't appeal mate and it really didn't to me. I was gonna stick to a 3 day split, chest/tri, back/bis, shoulder/legs but glad i gave it a whirl. Seeing great results from it. Give it a go! :thumb:


I think I'll give push a go today but don't have any idea how to structure it. Need to see if hilly wouldn't mind helping me put something together.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao if you cant make it leave it and do an extra set or 2 each exercise next session!

Kieran a push/pull/legs is pretty easy to put together mate, push is just chest tris and shoulders, so say 3x chest exercises, 2-3 triceps and maybe 1 for each part of shoulder? Or you can do less its really up to your preference


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao if you cant make it leave it and do an extra set or 2 each exercise next session!
> 
> Kieran a push/pull/legs is pretty easy to put together mate, push is just chest tris and shoulders, so say 3x chest exercises, 2-3 triceps and maybe 1 for each part of shoulder? Or you can do less its really up to your preference


Cheers mate. I done a push today and hated it. My tris were gone too much after just chest to work shoulders enough like on shoulder press. Think I'll stick to my 4 day split.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah its a cvnt that way, what you could do tho is take turns, 1 week chest first, 2nd week tris and shoulders 3rd week or vice versa, but if you didnt like it best leave off it as it might give you a mind fvck and dont want that! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah its a cvnt that way, what you could do tho is take turns, 1 week chest first, 2nd week tris and shoulders 3rd week or vice versa, but if you didnt like it best leave off it as it might give you a mind fvck and dont want that! lol


I think I'll give it another shot when I come train with snake but doubt I'll change it permanent.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm naked, reading your journal. Just thought you should know :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I think I'll give it another shot when I come train with snake but doubt I'll change it permanent.


You will mate when you've given it a good go for a week or two. For me, at present, it works a treat! Will put you through your paces when we train! Ha! :laugh: Yeah right! You're gonna kill me! :thumbup1:



Heineken said:


> I'm naked, reading your journal. Just thought you should know :lol:


Thanks for that mate! Was an intersting bit of information! Ha! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nah i wont, strength has gone!! Not a competition anyway but will keep it intense!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

K you should try just 1 full week on it and see how you feel, push is the only cvntish day, pull is just back and bis and legs is legs, i think youl come to like it


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Nah i wont, strength has gone!! Not a competition anyway but will keep it intense!


I was only kidding buddy! Be good to have a training partner for a change. Will let you know as soon as i can if next Sunday is good to go.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome legs workout yesterday.

Thursday workout - *LEGS*

*Leg Extensions*

Not really used this before so judging weight for the first time.

5 X *30kg*

5 X *35kg*

5 X *40kg*

5 X *45kg*

5 X *50kg *(So this is my PB atm)

Could definitely go heavier next session so will start on the 45kg.

*Squats (Machine assisted)*

5 X *120kg*

5 X *140kg*

5 X *160kg **PB*

5 X *180kg **PB*

6 X *200kg **Definite PB *(Didn't get low enough on rep 5 so counted that as a failed rep and squeezed out rep 6, which was a good rep)

Will use starting weight on 180kg next session.

*Calf Raises -* (Never done before but enjoyed it!)

15 X *82.5kg*

15 X *87.5kg*

15 X *92.5kg*

15 X *97.5kg*

15 X *102.5kg **PB*

Could have gone a lot heavier so will start with 100kg next session.

Great workout. Again, there's definitely more in the tank but will increase next time.  Feeling good about the legs, hopefully see some improvement in the next few weeks!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How do you mean machine assisted squats mate?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> How do you mean machine assisted squats mate?


I couldn't use the squat rack as it was being used the whole time i was at the gym so had to use assisted squat. The piece of kit with the shoulder pads you stand underneath then stand on the footplate and squat. It's similair to the calf raise except a larger footplate and you add the plates on either side.

That make sense?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Machine hack squats?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

This is very similair.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

looks good mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Machine hack squats?


Are they? I dunno?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Are they? I dunno?


Think thats what they are called.

What do you do for hams as your workout looked very little and no direct hamstring work. Try stiff legged deads, love them. And as said, i like lunges too so know your going to add them in on your next session.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> What do you do for hams as your workout looked very little and no direct hamstring work. Try stiff legged deads, love them. And as said, i like lunges too so know your going to add them in on your next session.


Had to be a quick leg workout last night but will be adding the lunges in next workout and also loving the deadlifts so will add those in too!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, was the machine you used on a roller system like leg press? If so it will be a hack squat machine, if not then fvck knows lol

SLDL's are awesome! Def give them a try!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work mate, was the machine you used on a roller system like leg press? If so it will be a hack squat machine, if not then fvck knows lol
> 
> SLDL's are awesome! Def give them a try!!


No mate, it wasn't on a roller. It was very similair to the calf raise machine but the platform was much larger and at a slight angle. (See pic above)

Not sure what it's called but defo not on a roller system.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

v-squat mate


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers James. V-Squat machine.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice leg workout mate.

What's up next?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice leg workout some serious weight being shifted there.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Always appreciated!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Tis' the season for PB's looking at the journals recently bud, well done!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how goes all my man ?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

How's it goin amigo?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for popping in fella - it goes not bad! Could be better but not bad. Trying to get myself sorted, motivated and back on track but it's a hard slog at the minute TBH. Will see what the next few weeks brings but if all else fails, come the New Year, I'll be back on it and hopefully seeing some mega growth!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Time to get ya head in a good place & focus mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I know mate and starting to get the motivation i need again thanks to the guys on here! Your pics have spurred me on too realising that so much progress can be made in such a small timeframe so thanks to you too!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just seen this and first thing i read is strugling to get back on track,

now now none of this. get to gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> just seen this and first thing i read is strugling to get back on track,
> 
> now now none of this. get to gym


Ill second this. Sort your sh1t out and get your a$$ in gear!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

X3, get back in there!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers guys! I'm getting there slowly! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That's the way man.

Now put some fcuking weight on the bar  (Dorian Yates)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Come on snakey, get thine ass to the gym! I know you grow outside the gym but the gym bit is pretty important too  Plus, I want to make a statue of you when you turn pro so get on with it!!! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

kieren1234 said:


> Ill second this. Sort your sh1t out and get *some gear in your a$$*


fixed it... lol...

cmon mate lets get it going and cane it, get those muscles stressed and working and growing...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> fixed it... lol...
> 
> cmon mate lets get it going and cane it, get those muscles stressed and working and growing...


Yeahhhhh budddddyyyyyyyyyyyy. Where is he? Better be in the gym!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Come on snakey, get thine ass to the gym! I know you grow outside the gym but the gym bit is pretty important too  Plus, I want to make a statue of you when you turn pro so get on with it!!! :thumb:


Ha Ha! I'll hold you to that mate! Will be getting mine a$$ to the gym from this week and get back on it! 



Greyphantom said:


> fixed it... lol...
> 
> cmon mate lets get it going and cane it, get those muscles stressed and working and growing...


Hopefully GP. Thanks mate. 



kieren1234 said:


> Yeahhhhh budddddyyyyyyyyyyyy. Where is he? Better be in the gym!!


Not a chance mate - in the snow, loving it. Peter Pan eat your heart out. I had more fun than my 2 year old and built a family of massive snowmen! Ha! Will be getting back onto it this week mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Not a chance mate - in the snow, loving it. Peter Pan eat your heart out. I had more fun than my 2 year old and built a family of massive snowmen! Ha! Will be getting back onto it this week mate.


Ha ha, ya big kid!!

So i take it your eating well from today and back in the gym after work boyo??

Im in chest and tri's tonight, absolutely full of cold though but cant stay away from the gym any longer!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm back after a long break but determined to get the body i want and to achieve my goals.

Here's my stats from last September when i first started (Then had a long break from November through to now) and my stats now.

Stats from 27th September 2010

Waist (at navel) 31" or 79cm

Chest 33" or 84cm

Left Bicep 8.5" or 21.5cm

Right Bicep 8.5" or 21.5cm

Left Forearm 10.5" or 27.5cm

Right Forearm 11" or 28cm

Left Quad 19.8" or 50.5cm

Right Quad 19.8" or 50.5cm

Left Calf 14" or 36cm

Right Calf 14" or 35cm

Starting Weight - 9 stone 7lbs or 60kg

Current weight - 9 stone 13lbs or 63kg

Stats Now.

Waist (at navel) 31" or 79cm

Chest 34.5" or 87.5cm

Left Bicep 11.5" or 29cm

Right Bicep 12" or 30.5cm

Left Forearm 10.5" or 27.5cm

Right Forearm 11" or 28cm

Left Quad 20.5" or 52cm

Right Quad 20" or 51cm

Left Calf 14.5" or 37cm

Right Calf 14" or 35.5cm

Current weight - 10 stone 2lbs or 64.4kg

Chest and Biceps have increased but stayed quite stagnant everywhere else. Time to focus, motivate and get stuck in!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yey welcome back, you and me both buddy. I joined a new gym on thursday so gonna get stuck in again.

seems like you've been stopped as long as I have, well lets hope we both acheive what we want then eh?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good lad!!!! You better stick to it this time mate. I hope you do anyway your not getting any younger  lol. Sort your diet and training and away you go.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good work on increasing the stats without the waist increase mate... looking forward to some good things...


----------



## Lowry (Jan 4, 2011)

Well well well Snakey!!! Took me a couple of fvckin weeks and a google search to remember where I knew you from!! I forgot you were a member of x-tube!! Seen a couple of your c0ck pics dude and then nothing!! A mutual x-buddy says you are still on the boy scene but not as regular.

I see you are bulking up well!! How many times do you train to get this result?? My guy wants me to bulk up but have little time to train. Well done and keep up the good work. Will follow your progress dude. x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol WTF!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

WTF indeed! Think you got me mixed up with someone else bro! Sorry


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Busted snakey!!

P.s hows training?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Busted snakey!!
> 
> P.s hows training?


Not as good as i'd have hoped by now bro. Several things got in the way but getting back into it slowly. What about yourself? Seem to be work, work, work at the minute and it's doing my nut in!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

There is always time to train mate and you know it. Sort it out.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ah kieren you motivational speaker you


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Not as good as i'd have hoped by now bro. Several things got in the way but getting back into it slowly. What about yourself? Seem to be work, work, work at the minute and it's doing my nut in!


Its recently been the same with me but college, college, college! However i kept training, just started a new routine, diets getting good and im loving it!

Come on mate you know you can sort it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paul81 said:


> ah kieren you motivational speaker you


He knows I tell him straight and that's how it should me. Drop me a text Simon you fvckin slacker!!!!


----------



## Lowry (Jan 4, 2011)

Nah mate. Got the right person. U got a kid who is 2 and a bit of a pr!ck tease!! Learnt a lot bout u recently. Small world dude, small world!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lowry said:


> Nah mate. Got the right person. U got a kid who is 2 and a bit of a pr!ck tease!! Learnt a lot bout u recently. Small world dude, small world!!


Tbh, fcuk off somewhere else and sh1t stir.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

just dropped in here to read this journal...and looks like we have a stalker, lowry quit making yourself look like a fool. this site isnt for weirdo's like you!!


----------

